# Stockage saturé pour un iphone quasi vide...



## Adecat (13 Juin 2017)

Bonjour,

J'ai deux appareils Apple: un iphone 4S et un Ipod Touch tous les deux avec 16Go de stockage.
Mon ipod a plus de 7000 photos stockées pour 1.6Go utilisés alors que sur mon iphone il y a seulement 3000 photos et mon appareil me dit qu'il y a 7Go de photos stockées. Il doit bien y avoir une erreur ? 
Merci pour votre aide !


----------



## Locke (13 Juin 2017)

Adecat a dit:


> Il doit bien y avoir une erreur ?


Ca dépend de la résolution prise pour le réglage des photos.


----------



## Adecat (13 Juin 2017)

Locke a dit:


> Ca dépend de la résolution prise pour le réglage des photos.


Quelles informations dois-je vous fournir ?


----------



## dzaiidy (13 Juin 2017)

Salut,

Peut-être que t'es mail son stocké aussi dans le Cloud non ? Tu es sur qu'il y a bien que des photos dedans ?


----------



## QuentinVR (9 Juillet 2017)

Regarde également au niveau des sauvegardes complète de ton iPhone ou iPad. Ca prend de la place aussi !


----------

